# [Wet Thumb Forum]-water proof case for canon a300



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

where can i get it through the web?
need it for diving and not aquarium porpuses


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

I looked all over for a300 waterproof case and couldn't find anything. I wasn't able to find anything brand but maybe there is something generic.

Good luck.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi there,

Heres a link to a site that does underwater housings - they do some generic housings that will go down to a depth of 10 meters

weatherornotphoto

rob


----------

